# Recommended double fishing kayak



## ronekzus (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi team

I see a lot of nice, well equipped single fishing kayaks around, but when you want double there seems to be very little. The most suitable one seems to be the Viking 2. Are there any other double fishing yak's you can recommend. Looking for budget around $1-2k, SOT and must have rod holders (flush and external).

Google seems to show up the same ones but I remember some some smaller manufactures on 1 search and now cant find them again.

Appreciate your advice.


----------



## ronekzus (Feb 3, 2014)

Reason for double is "she wont keep up with me, and it will slow us down"...that and the fact I think she is a bit scarred. :lol:


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I have owned the Viking nemo 2+1.
Its slow, heavy and hard to handle (worse if your going solo). Got it for when the kids were small and got rid of it soon after.

Get your wife something light and nimble like a Espri and then get a suitable fishing kayak for yourself.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

ronekzus said:


> Hi team
> 
> I see a lot of nice, well equipped single fishing kayaks around, but when you want double there seems to be very little. The most suitable one seems to be the Viking 2. Are there any other double fishing yak's you can recommend. Looking for budget around $1-2k, SOT and must have rod holders (flush and external).
> 
> ...


I have used the Stealth Duo on a number of occasions and also taken my Mrs out on the big blue in the duo ,it is no heavier or maybe even lighter than than most plastics in a double,it's got all the space in the world and paddles with ease,very stable ,I'm not sure if AKS is still selling that one as a demo ,it maybe worth giving them a shout for a test paddle.


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## ronekzus (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks gang for your replies. I take on board what you are saying and appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

G


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

What about a canoe with an electric motor?


----------



## Tonyjo (Feb 19, 2014)

OK, I am new to all this yak stuff but I think I have what you might consider the alternative to what inconvenience a double offers. Don't get me wrong firstly... I considered the same but the other half said she was not interested. She is the fisher-person (even tho I consider myself more experienced) - she catches the best out there... so!!!

I got myself a Viking Fisherman (single) instead of the double. It comes with a powerful Minn Kota C2 30 30" electric motor... now here is the catch! Now that the missus has seen what and where I can take my yak... her interest all of a sudden is out there! The solution... get another smaller single yak (Viking of course) and tow her behind me... as close or as far away as I like... perfect... leave her on her sandbank to fish about while I explore other options!

AND... I have a light-weight single yak for the surf whenever I want... Perfect!


----------

